# "junk/river theme" in aquarium



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I am thinking of adding some strange additions to my 125 tank. Right now i have a small tree stump in my tank, it looks great and is all real i found, soaked, cut, etc. myself.

I was thinking of adding a empty 2 litter plastic bottle, license plate, empty pot turned to the side, etc. in the tank. You know how the bottom of the missisippi river might look.

I dont mean i will get all carried away with it, but something different, also it will give the rosy reds a place to hide.

Anybody do this before or thought about it? I think it looks more "natural" than those fake rocks and fake plants you buy at walmart.

I am worried about license plate rusting and the plastic bottle decaying though, will this be a problem?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

The first thing that I thought about as I was reading this was the rust. Then i saw your comment at the bottom there. As far as the plastic goes, doesn't it take like 200 years for plastic to decay? Or is that biodegrade?


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh, it's a good idea though, probably would look cool!


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

I've seen tanks like that at the zoo.

I wouldnt do it for a P tank, but thats just me. However a 'cold water river' tank...Maybe.
Kinda comes down to, what do you wanna look at.

-ttldnial


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Best bet is to try it, wont run you more than 5 bucks I would say, and if you dont like it you can easily trash it. Good luck and if you do it, post some pics.


----------



## Technium (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah sounds cool, definately post some pics








LOL

T


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Technium said:


> Yeah sounds cool, definately post some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i concur


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

a licence plate wont rust its alyminium, and a bottel would be fine also.

id go for it, it would be unique


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

a few thoughts... is there paint on a license plate? might be worried about that. also if you wanted, find stainless steel. that might work without the rust.

very kool idea.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

You could also probaly get a water based sealer to cover the licensce plate with. Nothing oil based. You would have to read the can or ask someone at the hardware store if the sealer would be ok if constantly submerged.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

or instead of a license plate maybe a small strret sign 
does do not rust for anything and its worth a try


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that is definently a unique idea.

i think u should do it because u have obviously put a lot of thought into it







Plus, i would like to see some pics of your tank when u are done.

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

liscence plate was made to handle the weather, so i think itll be fine in a tank, just dunno about the warm waters though. i prefer the jungle look to all my tanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Defiantly a unique idea but I would test it out first in a tank without "valuable" fish to determine the effects on the water parameters.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

cool idea , get some picts ASAP!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

i had old soda cans in one of frogs tank once. It was cool for a while, but then it just looked dumb. also, the frogs would move them while swimming and run into them.


----------

